# My kitless kit



## glycerine (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm still waiting on a few more taps, dies and fountain pen sacs, but here's what I have so far in my "kitless kit".  For now I just keep it all in a cigar box in the drawer under my lathe.  I've got a few center drill bits, regular drill bits, some o-rings, silicone grease, taps and dies.  
Like I said, I am still waiting on a few more items to come in, but this is what I will have as far as taps/dies/drill bits:  Tap for the #5 Bock feeds, I believe it's a 6.4 X .6, and a 5.8mm drill bit for that.  Also a 6.8mm and 7.2mm for drilling out sections, 8mm X .75, 9X.75, 10X.75, 12X.75 taps and dies.  7.25mm, 8.25mm, 9.25mm and 11.25mm drill bits.  Once I get some experience and if I'm any good at it, then I might grab some triple start taps/dies...


----------



## PTownSubbie (Apr 27, 2012)

What are the O-Rings used for? I haven't used any......


----------



## yort81 (Apr 27, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> What are the O-Rings used for? I haven't used any......





I am just as curious as Fred... what do you use o rings for? :~)




Troy


----------



## glycerine (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought the o-rings originally to convert a Pilot Plumix cartrigde foutain pen to an eyedropper.  I can't find the cartridges locally and I thought it would be nice to just be able to use my own inks.  I used the o-rings because I wasn't sure if the silicone grease would be enough to keep the threads from leaking.
So, I thought I might need them if I make any eyedropper fountain pens to keep them sealed.  It might be overkill, but I think that all depends on how tight my threads are.  We'll see if I actually NEED them or not...


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeremy - Silicone should be fine if you use the tighter (finner) threading for the section to body connection.  You might ask Joe (turbowagon) as he has done this beofore.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 28, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Jeremy - Silicone should be fine if you use the tighter (finner) threading for the section to body connection. You might ask Joe (turbowagon) as he has done this beofore.


 
Ok, thank you!


----------



## watch_art (Apr 28, 2012)

I've used silicone grease on loads of pens w/o the o-ring and have never had any issues.


----------

